# Throwing up after eating peanuts-- sign of allergy?



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Dd just got sick, about half an hour after eating some peanut butter (probably a quarter of a teaspoon, spread thinly on bread).

No signs of anaphylaxis, swelling, hiviness, or anything....

It was not her first exposure to peanuts, though it's probably the most she's eaten of them so far.

It's the first time she's ever thrown up (excluding the bygone days of spitting up in infancy).

I'm trying not to get too anxious, here, but yikes, a peanut allergy would suck!

Should I take it as a coincidence, or could it be a sign of an allergy?

No food allergies run in our family so far. Lots of environmental allergies do, though.

Thanks!


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Anyone?


----------



## ellegoat (Jun 2, 2010)

It could be an allergy - not all allergic reactions to peanuts are as extreme as analphylaxis. Vomiting is certainly a possible symptom - my LO gets a rash. And children do develop allergies to peanuts as they grow older, even if they had been exposed to them before. And peanut allergy isn't necessarily an inherited thing.

You could get an allergy test - there is a blood test and the skin prick test - if you are nervouse about trying peanuts on her again, which would be totally understandable.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks, Elle.

I don't know what to do, but I'm trying not to overreact.

alsoSarah


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

This is exactly how my friends little girl reacts when she eats peanuts she throws up. There are many great alternatives to peanut butter. Cashew butter is amazing and almond butter is good too! But maybe post in allergy forum and those mamas can be of great help to you!


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

I would guess there's a range of reactions, but in my experience, vomiting as an allergy symptom presents within minutes and is quite violent, as vomiting goes. I would get her checked though. Best to know for sure.


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

My son's allergic reaction to potatoes was throwing up half an hour after eating them. He threw up over and over again. I didn't offer him potatoes again for a long time. He outgrew it.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

My son is allergic to peanuts. He threw up (violently, with lots of mucus) within a couple of minutes of eating something with peanut butter, and broke out in hives.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Hmmm... She threw up once, and it wasn't violent at all. I don't think her stomach emptied completely, or anything.

Further clouding the issue is the fact that Dh and I both had stomach aches (no nausea or vomiting, though) last night, after trying a crummy restaurant. I didn't know when I posted earlier that he'd had stomach pains, too. (We didn't order any of the same food.)

That said, she only ate a fresh mixed fruit cup and a few of dh's sweet potato fries at the restaurant, so that seems less likely to be her culprit. Maybe.

It was probably coincidence, but now I'm nervous!
Thanks for trying to help me unravel this, Mamas!

alsoSarah


----------

